# Exodons



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

How many exodons can I keep in a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are a schooling fish that does well in numbers, I'd try 10 to 12 with good filtration because of their eating habits.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

more than that hollywood had ALOT in likea 40 gallon, ask him about it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

They do tend to get a bit picky on each other. If you are thinking about keeping them for life, I would say around 13-15. But that is pretty pricey. Around here they are like $4 a pop.

edit: But they are a cool type of shoaling fish to own.


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

I was thinking of getting 10 or 12 of them.I also wanted to know if a penguin powerhead rated at 300gph would be too much in a 55 gallon tank.Or would they just get stuck to it?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

that powerhead is fine


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Any one got pics of an exodon


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

bad pic


----------

